# Planning a Shellie Tank



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, I'm currently cycling a 26 gallon bowfront that is going to house a pair of shellies. My tap water comes out around 8.0ph, is this sufficient or does it need to be closer to 8.6? If it needs to be higher what should I do to raise it. I have a sand substrate now, should I add crushed aragonite/coral to the mix?

Now if I wanted to do a breeding pair of shellies, what are some tankmates for them? If I add some rocks, would I be able to do some rock dwellers? Any suggestions are welcome as Id like to have some options to choose from. Also, what are some shellies that are 1 colorful and 2 enjoyable to watch?

This is going to be my first shellie tank and like my ca/sa tank, id like to take my time and get it right the first time around.

The tank on the left is what I am going to use.









Thanks for your input.

Howie.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

8.0 is fine as long as it stays consistent. Adding a crushed substrate as a buffer isn't a bad idea. I currently have a sand/crushed coral mix in my shellie tank.
IME with shellies (multies) I have not found a bank tankmate. They defend their territory well and the others stay away. I currently have tropheus and calvus with my shellies with almost no issues. The calvus may snatch a fry now and then but not enough to slow the neverending multiplication of the shellies.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that the shellies may choose to live in the rocks instead of the shells depending on placement.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, the 26gal bow started to have a slow leak. Needless to say, it is in a dumpster somewhere and a new 20gal long is up and running.

I would like to have a breeding group of shell dwellers as well as, i'm hoping, some rock dwellers. If rock dwellers are out of the question, what would another species be that I could add with the shellies. The main goal is to have breeding shellies in the end, I would just like to have another species in the tank if possible.

What would be the best groups of fish, a few choices would be best, to get in order to accomplish this, and what would the perfect male to female ratio be?

I really like the blue dots... would those work?

Thanks for your time.

Howie


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Blue dots?

I have a 20l with Gold Occies and a single Calvus. It's working, though the Occie fry leave the shells once they are free swimming, and so far none have survived very long.

If I was to do a new 20l with shellies - I'd do Mutlies. They are fun to watch and prolific, and I love the colony aspect to their parenthood. I'd consider a single rock dweller, but then I think my single Calvus might be lonely (I know that might sound silly lol). Maybe a pair of the smaller Julies would work - I'd probably try it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Koteckn said:


> I really like the blue dots... would those work?


What exactly are blue dots? Never heard that name used before, and google finds nothing either.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Sorry about that. I thought it was used as a common name. Blue dot = Eretmodus cyanostictus Chaitika ''Blue Dot''


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Interesting idea! I haven't tried it, but I love my Gobies. Little characters they are. My gut tells me I'd try them with Multies - but that's only a feeling. Hopefully someone else has a more experienced opinion.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think I'd try Gobies with them in a smaller tank. If they pair up, they can be quite the maniacs and stress the shellies.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Ok here's the deal... This weekend I am able to get some Multis for dirt cheap. I just want to know what would be best for my new 20gal long (took place of the 26bow as it began to leak). Filtration is more than enough with 2 ac50's turning ~400gph (without media of course).

Money is not a problem in this case, I just don't want to overstock the 20 long. The largest of both batches is a little over an inch but most are 1/2" - 3/4".

Option 1 - 12-15 multis w/ shells for $70

Option 2 - 5-7 multis w/ shells for $25

Picture of the actual, largest fish of the 12-15 batch.










Can't wait to hear some advice, opinions.

Howie


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

The norm is to start with 6. This pretty much ensures you'll have at least one female in the mix.
Once they start to breed (every 3 to 4 weeks), you'll be glad you didn't overstock the tank at the outset.

Me personally, the only reason I'd add a 2nd species to this tank would be for fry control.
My current 20L Multie tank is species only and plenty entertaining.

As an aside, I'm also running 2 AC filters on mine (1 AC 50 , 1 AC 20). You may want to consider
adding a Filter-Max Pre-Filter to each intake tube. With all the digging and spitting sand the Multies do in their
re landscaping, they will prevent the sand from getting sucked into your intake tubes and messing up your impellers.
You can Google them to find them.

Tom


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, my one LFS still has the small and large grouping of multis so I called today and put the small group (6) on hold. My brother finally took his yellow regal and electric blue so now I can have my tank back. I will upload pics later tonight or tomorrow once everything is settled in.

I also actually already have the pre-filter on both of my AC50s.

I'm pretty excited to say the least.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Starting with a smaller group sounds like a good idea. I started with six. I heard sometimes all of them are accepted, even once pairs form, but I still anticipated having to rehome four of them. Well, I got lucky and wound up with three females and three males, and they all get along fine within the same colony. I now have some fry too, and they all accept them.

I currently have Occies and a single Calvus in a 20L, and I'm about to trade the Occies in and bring in a pair of Multies from home. So much more entertaining. I think the pair and my single Calvus will make a good tank with some fry patrol so yeah... Six multies and a single rock dweller would be good in a 20L, IMO.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Here's the tank and some pictures of the 7 multi's


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

That looks cool! :thumb: Mutlies are a great little fish.

They're going to want a lot more shells. I've heard 6-10 for each fish, and stacked. They like to excavate under them, around them... over them.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

20 are on their way to my house. Couldn't find any in my area. Placed the order last night.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, I believe one of my multi's died or I actually was only given 6 because I never actually saw 7 living together in the tank.

Good news is though, *they are now SPAWNING*. I noticed one fry this morning and am hoping the rest are still in the shell. The problem is, 2 nights ago i did a water change/gravel vac and could have siphoned out the fry without even know as I didn't see any fry before the cleaning.

My questions now are:
1. do I need to do anything special to keep these fry alive or will the parents take good enough care of them?
2. will they eat the adult food that I've been feeding them? I feed very tiny pellets (small enough for fry and small community fish) and baby brine shrimp.

So the set-up as of now, I have all of the shells on the left side of the tank. The 6 mature multi's seem to be getting along fine and all sit outside of their shells together. They all eat healthy and are very active when they don't know I'm observing them.

I wanted to maybe add some rockwork to the right side of the tank and add one additional fish. I would like a interesting fish that will live (mostly) peacefully with the multi's. I would also like this fish to be some what of a fry controller because in the near future, I could see the multi's overpopulating the 20L.

Please give me some ideas of a lone fish that I could add to the mix that will be active and fun to watch and also keep the multi population in check.

Thanks a lot!

- H


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nothing that will eat fry, will live peacefully with the multis. You'll just have to thin the heard out from time to time, sell, give away, auctions...

The parents will take good care of them, you don't need to do anything.

Food, baby brine, crushed pellets or flakes will do.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Fry were discovered the day after a uncommon gravel vac of the substrate so I'm guessing there were more that were ignorantly tossed outside during a water change. No gravel vacing will be done in the future without looking for fry first. I didn't give it a thought because I didn't think the fish were sexually mature yet.

Started with 6 Multi's and now have 2 fry so the colony is starting to develop. More shells will be added in the future as these fry hopefully reach maturity as well.

Some updates below. Input and recommendations are always welcome.










Believed male - fry parent









Right near the middle is where the fry is in the picture. Close-up follows.


















Thanks,

-H


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am new to tangs and shell dwellers, were do you get the shells, any retailers you can recommend. thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out the information in Reviews:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... hp?id=2507


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am starting up a shellie tank, When cleaning a shell tank is it important to leave the shells in the same area, I am new to tangs and not sure how territorial they get, or can you move their shells around without infringing on their habitat? Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People usually try not to disturb the shell bed, especially if the shellies are breeding at all.


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

So I have a 30 gallon ready to go and looking for some stocking ideas. I just ordered 30 shells. I am looking to get a gold head alto, 6 multi's I hope i get a good male to female ratio, would i be able to get some mid level swimmers that can school , looking for some suggestions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long is the tank? Three species in a 30" tank might be overly ambitious, but maybe it's a 36"?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I agree. My tank is a 20 long and there isn't much room for anything else other than my 6 adult multi's and there ~6 fry. I would say to just start with the multi's and once they start to breed/overproduce go from there.

Update: My other female must have had babies as well over the past few days. I saw at least 4 tiny fry in the other shell bed last night. So now I went from 6 originals to 6 adults and ~6 fry. Pretty excited.

Jets07, let us know what you plan on doing after you debate a little and let us know if you have any other questions.

- H


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks for the info, It is a 36, I am thinking 6 multi's, what would you do about fry control, will one calvus be okay.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could even do a pair of calvus.


----------



## jets07 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a 75 gallon mbuna and hap tank and I know it is good to keep 1 male to several females, is that what you mean with the pair of calvus, multiple females to one male, I had a single calvus along time ago and he did not fair well, I am thinking it was because I kept him with haps and peacocks. So do you think 6 multi's and 2 or 3 calvus 1 male and 2 female or 2 male, maybe a gold head and a black calvus good in a 36. I appreciate all the help DJRansome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 36" tank I would just do a pair...not a harem.

Best to buy an already established adult pair of the same species that has produced fry together.

Or if you don't mine waiting a couple years for them to mature, you could get 6 juvenile calvus and eventually remove all but the paired male and female.

Two males (comp and calvus) in a 36" tank are likely to fight...well maybe in most any size tank.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, a few weeks later and now have my original 6 adult multis and THREE batches of fry. 2 + 4 + 6 now totaling 12 fry.

They weren't kidding when they said they breed like rabbits.

- H


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Just a little update and hopefully some advice from some experienced tang members. I've upgraded my 20L shellie tank to a 33L. I'm not working with a 48" tank. I have 6 adult multis and most likely around 15-20 fry ranging from a grain of sand to a half inch.

I really want to add something else to this tank as I believe I have the room. I'm planning to put a rock pile on the right side to make the aquascaping more attractive and provide a shelter for this new fish as the shellies claim their shells.

*Let me know of some types of tangs I can add to my tank and how many (M/F).* Thanks and here's a few pics of the new tank. Let me know what you think.



















thanks again,
- H


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

How long is the tank if it's not 48 inches? If it were 48 inches long you could probably go for a nice school of the smaller Cyprichromis species and probably a pair of the smaller Julidochromis species(ornatus, transcriptus or the gombe variant).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that might have been a typo and maybe the Member meant to say I am NOW working with a 48" tank. I have 48" tanks that are 33 gallons myself...they are shallow. I think I might not do cyps in them for that reason...especially with another species on the bottom.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Right, It is 48" and yes it is a bit shallow. It has the same footprint as a 55 gallon, just not as tall.

- H


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could make the multi colony all together on one side, have an open swath of sand like six inches or more and put a small rock dweller on the other side. A pair of calvus or a pair of small, peaceful julidochromis.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

**Update**

Well, after switching these guys from a 20L with crushed aragonite to a 33L with PFS, a month or so has passed and they have begun to breed again. I have another batch of about 5 fry that I have seen so far. These guys are crazy, you start with 6 six months ago and end up with ~20 up to this point. Pretty cool fish to watch and breed into a colony.

- H


----------

